# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  καλησπερα καλη χρονια σε ολους θελω βοηθεια

## spiroscorfu

Τρεις μερες πριν την πρωτοχρονια μου αρωστησε ενα καναρινι ηταν φουντομενο το κοιταξα και διαπιστωσα οτι ηταν πολυ αδυνατο και του εβαλα αντιβιωση Baytril 0,5% 2 σταγονες την ημερα αλλα ακομα παραμενει ετσι.Την παραμονη της πρωτοχρονιας ενω το πρωι ηταν καλα το απογευμα βρηκα ενα παπαγαλακι μπατζι ηταν πεθαμενο.Την μερα της πρωτοχρονιας αλλο ενα καναρινι ηταν φουντομενο και εβαλα και σε αυτο αντιβιωση Baytril 0,5% και παραμενει ετσι.Χτες το πρωι δεν ειδα  ενα lovebird να βγενει απο την φωλια πηγα να δω τι γινεται  και ηταν πεθαμενο.Σημερα το πρωι ενα java sparrow ενω μπηκε κανονικα στην φωλια ζωηρο να κανει το δευτερο αυγο του απο το απογευμα και μετα ηταν φουντομενο και ανορεχτο.Τι με συμβουλεβετε να κανω επειδη ανυσηχω για τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## Niva2gr

Φαίνεται οτι κάτι σοβαρό έχει χτυπήσει τα πουλιά σου. Εγώ θα πρότεινα απόλυτη απολύμανση ολόκληρων των κλουβιών και του χώρου που τα έχεις, συμπεριλαμβανομένου του τοίχου, με χλωρίνη, και μετά με ξύδι, σόδα και καυτό νερό. Μετά, αν είναι δυνατόν, βάλε τα πουλιά όσο γινεται πιο απομακρυσμένο το ένα απο το άλλον, αν γίνεται και σε διαφορετικά δωμάτια.
Αν δεν έχεις πρόσβαση σε πτηνίατρο (που μάλλον δεν έχεις) τόνωσε όσο γίνεται περισσότερο τα πουλιά σου διατροφικά με βιταμίνες, και κράτα δείγματα απο τις κουτσουλιές του για να τις στείλεις για εξέταση σε κάποιο ειδικό κέντρο. Εγώ θα σου στείλω τα στοιχεία των πτηνιάτρων που έχουμε μαζέψει προς το παρόν. Θα πρότεινα να επικοινωνήσεις τηλεφωνικά μαζί τους για να συζητήσεις και μαζί τους το θέμα.

----------


## spiroscorfu

σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις πληροφοριες σας.παει και η σταχτουλα (πιγκουινακι)δεν τα καταφερε.Ερωτηση!μπορω να βαλω τα αυγα της σε κλωσομηχανη θα γινει κατι?πως θα βρω τερι στον μαυρουλη που τα εχει χαμενα κιαυτος.εδω στο νησι δεν βρισκω.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

[rainbow2:2pqmxjgr]Σπύρο δεν ξέω για την κλωσομηχανή,θα πρέπει να ρυθμιστούν κατάλληλα η θερμοκρασία ,υγρασία.Αν κάποιο άλλο μέλος ξέρει μπορεί να σου πει.Πάντως σημασία έχει να μην χάσεις τα πουλάκια σου τα αυγά έπονται.Καλά ολόκληρη Κέρκυρα δεν έχει πιγκουινάκια;Περίεργο δεν είναι και σπάνια.Στη Καλαμάτα δεν υπάρχει πετ που να μη  έχει είναι πολύ διαδεδομένα.Θα αναγκαστείς να πας Ιωάννινα που είναι μεγάλη πόλη και κοντά σου για να βρεις μου φαίνεται.[/rainbow2:2pqmxjgr]

----------


## spiroscorfu

δεν φερνουν δυστιχως.εχω ενα καναρινι που ειναι ψιλοχαλια,τα αλλα ευτυχως ζωηρα

----------


## abscanary

Σπύρο έχουν συμπτώματα κάποιας ασθένειας ή μήπως έπεσες σε ακατάλληλο προμηθευτή τροφών; Τσέκαρε τις τροφές σου, δες αν τα πουλιά (διαφορετικά μεταξύ τους) τρώνε. Δοκίμασε φρέσκιες τροφές (π.χ. αβγό)

Την αντιβίωση την χορήγησες διαλυμένη στο νερό;

----------


## spiroscorfu

στα αρωστα εβαζα στο στομα στα αλλα στο νερο.εκανα αυγοψωμο και τους δεινω και 2 φορες την εβδομαδα αυγο

----------


## abscanary

Εκείνο που μπορείς να κάνεις Σπύρο είναι να αντικαταστήσεις το νερό στις ποτίστρες με ορό Δεξτρόζης 5%. Επειδή περιέχει ζάχαρη δίνει άμεσα ενέργεια στα πουλιά. Στη Φωτο φαίνεται ο ορός αριστερά

----------


## spiroscorfu

η πλακα ειναι οτι πηγα το πεθαμενο λαβμπερτ στο πετσοπ ενω το ειχα παρει πριν κανενα μηνα μου ειπε οτι ηταν υγειεστατο και μαλλον πεθανε απο ανοια.εγω το κοιταξα και ειχε κανει καρινα οπωσ ολα οσα πεθαναν

----------


## spiroscorfu

οκ θα παω στο φαρμακειο να την παρω θα βοηθησει σιγουρα?

----------


## abscanary

Φίλε εμένα μου την συνέστησε ο Πτηνιατρός μου εδώ στην Αθήνα
δίνει ενέργεια στα πουλιά που έχουν περιορισμένη κινητικότητα & υποδιατρέφονται
σε εμένα έχει φανεί πολύ χρήσιμη

Παίρνει βέβαια λίγο χρόνο να γεμίσεις την σύριγγα (μην την ξεχάσεις)
αλλά τι να κάνεις

----------


## spiroscorfu

εμενα μου ειπαν να βαλω ζαχαρη

----------


## abscanary

Ποιος σου το είπε ο Φαρμακοποιός; Όντως η ζάχαρη θα δώσει ενέργεια αλλά μου ακούγεται λίγο ..... πατέντα. Από την μια έχουμε κατεργασμένη ζάχαρη σε νερό και από την άλλη αυστηρά καθορισμένη ποσότητα Δεξτρόζης σε Ορό. Ο ορός δεν έρχεται καν σε επαφή με τον αέρα πριν τον .... σερβίρεις. Η επιλογή είναι δική σου Φίλε.

----------


## spiroscorfu

ενας πτηνιατρος τηλεφωνικα μου το ειπε για να περνουν την αντιβιοση ευκολοτερα

----------


## jk21

σπυρο αν τα πουλακια εχουν καρινα τοτε  το προβλημα δεν ειναι ξαφνικο και ισως υπαρχουν εσωτερικα παρασιτα στα πουλακια (κοκκιδια  ή σκλουληκια) .τα νεκρα ειχαν μηπως μοβ κοιλιτσα; τα κοπρανα των πουλιων πως ειναι;μονο εντονη διαρροια πριν( πχ η σαλμονελλα )τα σκοτωνε οριστικα ,θα τα αδυνατιζε τοσο ταχυστα.αν δεν ειναι μικροβιο αλλα παρασιτο τοτε η baytril δεν κανει τιποτα.δες και τα (ελπιζω) υγειη πουλεια στην κοιλια το χρωμα και αν εχουν καρινα.βαλε χαρτια Α4 για να ελεγξεις τις κουτσουλιες.
δες εδω
http://www.kiklos.info/kot-check.html
http://www.kiklos.info/ges-check.html

ο ορος που λεει ο τιμος θα βοηθησει οπου υπαρχει καρινα!

----------


## spiroscorfu

ειναι κολιτικο

----------


## spiroscorfu

με μια ματια που τους εριξα δεν εχουν κανενα καρινα και δυαρια κοκκινη μονο αυτα που τρωνε κοκκινη βυταμινη(καναρινια).Τα λαβμπερτ που εχουν αυγα πως να τα κοιταξω αν και δεν εχουν δυαρια.Τα υπολοιπα φαινοντε μια χαρα ζωηρα και χωρις συμπτωματα ευχομαι!ενα αρρωστο μου εμεινε το οποιο το βλεπω να περνει την καλυτερη τρωει αυγο φουλ

----------


## jk21

για να υπαρξει ταυτοχρονη σχεδον απωλεια των πουλιων μαλλον κατι που εδρασε γρηγορα τα χτυπησε.δεν νομιζω να ειναι κοκκιδια .θα ειχες και τοτε απωλειες οχι ομως μαζικα σε κοντινο χρονικο διαστημα .και αυτο ομως ειναι απλα μια εκασια.διαγνωση δυστυχως γινεται μονο με εξεταση κοπρανων για κοκκιδια (παρασιτο)  ή σαλμονελλα (μικροβιο) .ομως δυστυχως εχουν εντελως διαφορετικη αντιμετωπιση.τα κοκκιδια θελους κοκκιδιοκτονο (baycox ) ενω η σαλμονελλα αντιβιωση.υπαρχει και η περιπτωση των σκουληκιων που εκει θελεις ασκαριδιν ή τενιαζιν ....και ολα αυτα για νοσο του γαστρεντερικου.υπαρχουν και οι περιπτωσεις ορνιθωσης,ευλογιας...........

σπυρο αν δεν υπαρχει ειδικευμενος γιατρος τελειωνεις τη θεραπεια με οτι ξεκινησες ,και ο ..ΘΕΟς βοηθος!!

----------


## spiroscorfu

σευχαριστω παρα πολυ ελπιζω να πιασουν οι ευχες μας τους εβαλα ορο και αντιβιοση αντε να δουμε με εχει πιασει ενα ανχος αστα

----------


## spiroscorfu

το καναρινι παει πολυ καλα το εχω σε ζεστη με ορο και αντιβιοση και ζωηρεψε αποψε

----------


## spiroscorfu

ανοιγοκλεινει το στομα του σαν να θελει να κελαιδησει αλλα δεν βγαζει φωνη καλο η κακο?

----------


## vagelis76

ανυσιχητικο φίλε μου,εντελώς εμπειρικά χωρίς καμια γνώση από ασθένειες

----------


## spiroscorfu

σημερα το καναρινι το εχει ριξει στο φαι και στον ορο με την αντιβιοση, να του βαλω και στο στομα αντιβιοση? σημερα ξυνει πολυ το ραμφος του στα ξυλακια τι να επαθε?

----------


## jk21

αν πινει απο την ποτιστρα ,οχι δεν χρειαζεται.το υπερβολικο φαι μπορει να δειχνει επανακαμψη μετα απο ασθενεια αλλα και υπαρξη παρασιτων στο γαστρεντερικο του (ταινια,κοκκιδια κλπ).θα δειξει...να ελεγχεις συχνα κουτσουλιες και κοιλια.

----------


## spiroscorfu

αυριο βγαζω τα αβγα

----------


## abscanary

Σπύρο τι κάνει το καναρινάκι, επανήλθε;

----------


## ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ

ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΕ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΛΕ ΤΑ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΡΑΝΤΙΝΑ  ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΘΕΙ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕ 3 ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ   ::

----------


## spiroscorfu

το καναρινι στα ιδια εχει συσπασεις πισω ανοιγοκλεινει το στομα και τρυβει συναιχεια το κεφαλι του.τα υπολοιπα δοξα το θεο καλα τα βλεπω

----------


## abscanary

Φίλε πες μου αν του έχεις τις απλές ποτίστρες ή αυτές με την μπίλια και αν κάνει μπάνια το πουλι.

----------


## spiroscorfu

τις απλες κανει κρυο τωρα για μπανια αν και στο αρωστο επιδη το εχω κοντα στο τζακι του εχω μπανιερα

----------


## abscanary

Υποθέτω φίλε ότι το πουλί βουτάει το κεφάλι του μέσα στην ποτήστρα. Επειδή όμως η ποτίστρα δεν περιέχει νερό αλλά ζαχαρόνερο, όταν στεγνώνει αφήνει υπολείμματα ζάχαρης. Για τον λόγο αυτό, φαντάζομαι πάλι, το πουλί τρίβει το κεφάλι του. Δεν πρέπει να είναι ανησυχητικό, αρκει να είναι καθαρό το κλουβί και οι πατήθρες   :winky:

----------


## spiroscorfu

δηλαδη να τους βαλω μπανιερες λες?

----------

